# South African Critical Skill Visa employment contract designation, same as critical skill list 2022 ?



## XYZ1985 (7 mo ago)

Hi

I am currently working as a Solution Architect in South Africa on an ICT Visa and planning to apply for a Critical Skill Visa (2022 List).

Have got the SAQA and CSA from IITPSA verification done and approved for (Software Developer, Application Programmer, Programmer Analyst, Applications Programmer).

1.* I have read few articles that says your designation on employment contract should match with what's on the Critical Skill List.
Is it correct ?*

2. Or I can get a letter from my employer saying Solution Architect job role falls under Software Developer, Application Programmer, Programmer Analyst, Applications Programmer profiles in Critical List, and its just a Designation to demonstrate seniority.
and attach the + IITPSA CSA approval as well ?


Has anyone got CS Visa based on 2022 list know about this ?

<snip>


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

XYZ1985 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am currently working as a Solution Architect in South Africa on an ICT Visa and planning to apply for a Critical Skill Visa (2022 List).
> 
> ...


 You need your job title on your contract to match EXACTLY the skill on the skills list. In most cases DHA will not apply any additional logic (or common sense). So your point number 1 (in bold) is correct.

Secondly also make sure that your employment contract is not permanent (but rather fixed term). If you submit a permanent contract they will reject with the reason to the effect "you cant have a permanent job if you are not a citizen/Perm Res" Obviously I am paraphrasing the rejection reason but it will be something to that effect. If you dig enough on this forum u will find the exact wording from those who got rejected.


----------



## XYZ1985 (7 mo ago)

jollem said:


> You need your job title on your contract to match EXACTLY the skill on the skills list. In most cases DHA will not apply any additional logic (or common sense). So your point number 1 (in bold) is correct.
> 
> Secondly also make sure that your employment contract is not permanent (but rather fixed term). If you submit a permanent contract they will reject with the reason to the effect "you cant have a permanent job if you are not a citizen/Perm Res" Obviously I am paraphrasing the rejection reason but it will be something to that effect. If you dig enough on this forum u will find the exact wording from those who got rejected.


Thanks, that answers for me and the additional advice you mentioned on _fixed term_ in contract is also great.


----------



## dinema84 (Sep 4, 2020)

jollem said:


> You need your job title on your contract to match EXACTLY the skill on the skills list. In most cases DHA will not apply any additional logic (or common sense). So your point number 1 (in bold) is correct.
> 
> Secondly also make sure that your employment contract is not permanent (but rather fixed term). If you submit a permanent contract they will reject with the reason to the effect "you cant have a permanent job if you are not a citizen/Perm Res" Obviously I am paraphrasing the rejection reason but it will be something to that effect. If you dig enough on this forum u will find the exact wording from those who got rejected.


Hello. 
I had to submit my renewal application with my designation not exactly matching the CSV list. From the list had reevaluated my CSV list at IITPSA to include Computer Network and Systems Engineer which would ideally include a large number of designations. On the renewal application job designation is Systems software Engineer. 
Don't know how this will work out but have my fingers crossed and will update.
Note had to reevaluate at IITPSA coz all the previous skills for which current visa is valid are now off the list or rather got renamed somewhat.
Also new job so wasn't comfortable asking employer to change designation.
It's tough out here!!!


----------



## XYZ1985 (7 mo ago)

dinema84 said:


> Hello.
> I had to submit my renewal application with my designation not exactly matching the CSV list. From the list had reevaluated my CSV list at IITPSA to include Computer Network and Systems Engineer which would ideally include a large number of designations. On the renewal application job designation is Systems software Engineer.
> Don't know how this will work out but have my fingers crossed and will update.
> Note had to reevaluate at IITPSA coz all the previous skills for which current visa is valid are now off the list or rather got renamed somewhat.
> ...


Thanks, do update as my employer is also not comfortable changing the designation. Its a pain and DHA should be using some common sense here.


----------



## XYZ1985 (7 mo ago)

XYZ1985 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am currently working as a Solution Architect in South Africa on an ICT Visa and planning to apply for a Critical Skill Visa (2022 List).
> 
> ...


My employer was also not comfortable changing the designation, long painful process, so I am submitting all my documents with following clarifying statement on documents (employment contract etc). 

*Solution Architect (Skill Number: 76, Occupation name: Software Developer,
confirmed by Certificate of Confirmation of Skills and Post Qualification Experience in respect of South African Critical Skills Requirements issued by IITPSA)*


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

All the best guys. Keeping fingers crossed for you.


----------



## XYZ1985 (7 mo ago)

XYZ1985 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am currently working as a Solution Architect in South Africa on an ICT Visa and planning to apply for a Critical Skill Visa (2022 List).
> 
> ...


Anyone who might come across this question. You can have a different designation than whats mentioned in critical list. But that alternative designation should be mentioned Technical report for the critical skill.

_In some cases, even if your job title is not featured in exactly the same way on the Critical Skills List, you may be able to qualify under one of the *alternative titles *explicitly stated in the Technical Report on the Finalisation of the Critical Skills List. This is produced for the Department of Higher Education and Training as part of the Labour Market Intelligence research programme (“the Technical Report”)._ 

Visit this link for more details : IBN Immigration


----------



## XYZ1985 (7 mo ago)

*Permanent offer is only applicable for South African citizens.
My CSV was rejected with this reason, my f*** HR added permanent in employment offer letter when I told them not to.

Should I go for appeal or new CSV, not sure how long the appeal process will last?

Any recommendation*


----------

